# Need Help with running 1 mile in 7 minutes for ASF



## Tactical Ghost

Assalamu alaikum.

I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


----------



## Path-Finder

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



I suggest you change your diet and stop eating atta! Eat greens and lean meat at a ratio of 3-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


It is not that difficult short steps jogging for an hour is enough to clear your mile test. Do it twice a day morning and evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



oh another thing, do any of your gym's have a stairs machine? if not elliptical trainer is a good substitute to it. Use them as an aid to help with running.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Path-Finder said:


> oh another thing, do any of your gym's have a stairs machine? if not elliptical trainer is a good substitute to it. Use them as an aid to help with running.



Well unfortunately my mother doesn't let me go to gym because she believes that its waste of time and study so Gym is not an option


----------



## Path-Finder

Tactical Ghost said:


> Well unfortunately my mother doesn't let me go to gym because she believes that its waste of time and study so Gym is not an option



 My mum was the same and I can't tell you to disobey your mum. Jump rope will help with overcoming the breathing difficulties and ofcourse go see a doctor to get a full check up on things like the heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



For weight Loss:

Start cycling. When you get down around 90-95 Kg, then start jogging. Dont run yet. If you run at 111 KG, you are exerting pressure on your knees un necessarily. 
Also remember that cycling is a great way to build stamina before running.


For 1 mile in 7 mins:

Mark the distance. put your headphones on and start your fav jam.

Tilt your body forward and your head down when you start off. Start slow, very slow. Your aim at this time is not complete in time, but complete the distance, meaning you have to jog and walk one mile. Your time on first day could be around 15 minutes. RELAX. its ok. 
COMPLETE the one mile whether by jog or walk or both. Dont give up after 1km. 

If your legs are sore, dont jog next 2 days.

Next day (if our legs arent sore), start off again, same way. Try doing it in 14 minutes. Then keep cutting the time down everyday or every alternate day by 1 minute. After a week you could be at 10 or 11 minutes for 1 mile.

The trick is always to start slow, then after 400m increase the pace a bit. 1 mile is 1600m. Divide it every 400m and increase pace a bit after every 400m. If you feel pain in stomach, stop jogging at once, start walking. If you cant walk, stand on a side, but complete the 1 mile. The day you give up and dont complete that 1 mile, your mind will start to give into failure.Thats the last thing you want.

Military training is all about mind game. A human body can do anything, literally, as long as the mind tells it to do. Dont sprint at start, it will kill your stamina. If you want to sprint, sprint n last 200m so you can finsih the 1 mile.

Dont run more than 4 days a week. Running causes most injuries. 

PUSH UPs:

Lie down facing downwards with chest on ground with hands on sides, palms on ground. slowly lift your chest up, let the knees keep touching the ground. Practice it 10 times a day.

After a week, try lifting one or both knees. Its ok if you fall on your chest. Put the knees on ground again. Just lift chest.

When you can eventually lift chest and both knees from the ground, then increase 1 push up everyday. Try going from 10 to 15 to 20. If you can do 20 easily then take upto 25 and more.

Keep arms moderately apart. if you keep arms too wide, you will exert chest muscles. If you keep arms too narrow, you will exercise your triceps.

Keeping them moderately apart, you are building strength in upper body by exercising shoulder, chest and triceps. This is the best combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Path-Finder said:


> My mum was the same and I can't tell you to disobey your mum. Jump rope will help with overcoming the breathing difficulties and ofcourse go see a doctor to get a full check up on things like the heart.


I will In sha Allah


----------



## Army research

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


I was 14 and I could not run a mile in 16 mins , and I was round. I became 15 and I could run a mile under 7 and was a square. Now I can run it im 5:45 secs , tip, every night do rwr( run walk run ) , first run them if tired start fast walking , then again run. Find a rhythm. No salan, butter ghee, oil. Eat boiled masala chicken with veggies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Signalian said:


> For weight Loss:
> 
> Start cycling. When you get down around 90-95 Kg, then start jogging. Dont run yet. If you run at 111 KG, you are exerting pressure on your knees un necessarily.
> Also remember that cycling is a great way to build stamina before running.
> 
> 
> For 1 mile in 7 mins:
> 
> Mark the distance. put your headphones on and start your fav jam.
> 
> Tilt your body forward and your head down when you start off. Start slow, very slow. Your aim at this time is not complete in time, but complete the distance, meaning you have to jog and walk one mile. Your time on first day could be around 15 minutes. RELAX. its ok.
> COMPLETE the one mile whether by jog or walk or both. Dont give up after 1km.
> 
> If your legs are sore, dont jog next 2 days.
> 
> Next day (if our legs arent sore), start off again, same way. Try doing it in 14 minutes. Then keep cutting the time down everyday or every alternate day by 1 minute. After a week you could be at 10 or 11 minutes for 1 mile.
> 
> The trick is always to start slow, then after 400m increase the pace a bit. 1 mile is 1600m. Divide it every 400m and increase pace a bit after every 400m. If you feel pain in stomach, stop jogging at once, start walking. If you cant walk, stand on a side, but complete the 1 mile. The day you give up and dont complete that 1 mile, your mind will start to give into failure.Thats the last thing you want.
> 
> Military training is all about mind game. A human body can do anything, literally, as long as the mind tells it to do. Dont sprint at start, it will kill your stamina. If you want to sprint, sprint n last 200m so you can finsih the 1 mile.
> 
> Dont run more than 4 days a week. Running causes most injuries.
> 
> PUSH UPs:
> 
> Lie down facing downwards with chest on ground with hands on sides, palms on ground. slowly lift your chest up, let the knees keep touching the ground. Practice it 10 times a day.
> 
> After a week, try lifting one or both knees. Its ok if you fall on your chest. Put the knees on ground again. Just lift chest.
> 
> When you can eventually lift chest and both knees from the ground, then increase 1 push up everyday. Try going from 10 to 15 to 20. If you can do 20 easily then take upto 25 and more.
> 
> Keep arms moderately apart. if you keep arms too wide, you will exert chest muscles. If you keep arms too narrow, you will exercise your triceps.
> 
> Keeping them moderately apart, you are building strength in upper body by exercising shoulder, chest and triceps. This is the best combination.


Ah thank you for the wonderful tutorial but is indoor cycling recommended ? 

I am a good for nothing loser so I don't even know how to ride a cycle 



Army research said:


> I was 14 and I could not run a mile in 16 mins , and I was round. I became 15 and I could run a mile under 7 and was a square. Now I can run it im 5:45 secs , tip, every night do rwr( run walk run ) , first run them if tired start fast walking , then again run. Find a rhythm. No salan, butter ghee, oil. Eat boiled masala chicken with veggies


Thanks for the tips.... I'll try my best to eat veggies


----------



## Path-Finder

Its 80% diet! What you consume will impact you greatly and as you are joining a paramilitary organization I will recommend running in boots as you will be wearing them on duty.


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Path-Finder said:


> Its 80% diet! What you consume will impact you greatly and as you are joining a paramilitary organization I will recommend running in boots as you will be wearing them on duty.



Ah boots.... Oh what are your thoughts on ASF btw ?


----------



## Path-Finder

Tactical Ghost said:


> Ah boots.... Oh what are your thoughts on ASF btw ?



not an expert on them maybe someone knows better! @RescueRanger


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Path-Finder said:


> not an expert on them maybe someone knows better! @RescueRanger


We need you RescueRanger


----------



## El Sidd

Get married

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tactical Ghost

El Sidd said:


> Get married


Nah I plan to die single


----------



## Devil Soul

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


If you want to lose weight, as mentioned above control your diet, follow a strict diet plan, include Veg in ur diet, avoid oily food, and walk walk jog jog morning and before going to bed.... only dedication is required... i myself follow strict diet plan and my diet includes Green Salad every day and 40 min walk before going to bed....

On more thing... Avoid Tea & Coffee... do Green Tea , ive been drinking green tea only for years.... if i dont get green tea for some reason i go for Black tea without milk.... u'll see the diff urself ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Devil Soul said:


> If you want to lose weight, as mentioned above control your diet, follow a strict diet plan, include Veg in ur diet, avoid oily food, and walk walk jog jog morning and before going to bed.... only dedication is required... i myself follow strict diet plan and my diet includes Green Salad every day and 40 min walk before going to bed....


40 minute walk every night.... Got it....

I forgot to mention that I was born and raised abroad (Saudi Arabia) and came to Pakistan 4 months ago so my mother is one of those over protective mothers which can be pain in the a** sometimes but I have slowly started to change my diet plan.


----------



## El Sidd

Tactical Ghost said:


> Nah I plan to die single



Then you should be able to do it in 7 minutes. 

Humans are the most persistent and fastest animal with prolonged stamina. Just like horses. Thats why war and companionship.

Goodluck future ASF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Tactical Ghost said:


> 40 minute walk every night.... Got it....
> 
> I forgot to mention that I was born and raised abroad (Saudi Arabia) and came to Pakistan 4 months ago so my mother is one of those over protective mothers which can be pain in the a** sometimes but I have slowly started to change my diet plan.


Born in Saudia... so i guess too much Fastfood, Fool, Falafil, Kanafa & Kharoof i guess....


----------



## Tactical Ghost

You


Devil Soul said:


> Born in Saudia... so i guess too much Fastfood, Fool, Falafil, Kanafa & Kharoof i guess....


 Forgot Shawarma and Saudi Arabia's most iconic Al-Baik 



El Sidd said:


> Then you should be able to do it in 7 minutes.
> 
> Humans are the most persistent and fastest animal with prolonged stamina. Just like horses. Thats why war and companionship.
> 
> Goodluck future ASF


Thank you for the encouragement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Tactical Ghost said:


> You
> 
> Forgot Shawarma and Saudi Arabia's most iconic Al-Baik
> 
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement


Not born in Saudia... but i know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Devil Soul said:


> Not born in Saudia... but i know


I think almost everyone knows


----------



## Offshore

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



first, there's no short cut!
i run 10Km 5 days/week .. and my average speed 1KM = 6 minutes (that's consider slow )
i'm also a reguler marathon runner, even thought i never win first place. ( the black people always win )

if you overweight (i assume you're, and i'm sorry if i was wrong) , you need to start running slowly, focus on your breath and don't push yourself ( you don't wanna get heart attack don't you )
try to running for 1Km without stop, even if you out of breath, you can slow your running to the point you keep walking but never stop for sit or rest.
you need to Pump up your metabolism and strenghten your heart.
keep repeating your training every day, and level up your training when you think your body can handle more intensity.
and never quit.. ussualy people quit from running because they can't handle the pain after first day training.
Pain is Good and it will feel great when you get used to it.
the pain will disappear when your body make adjustment to your new habit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Tactical Ghost said:


> Ah thank you for the wonderful tutorial but is indoor cycling recommended ?


yes


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Signalian said:


> yes


Thank you for the reply



Offshore said:


> first, there's no short cut!
> i run 10Km 5 days/week .. and my average speed 1KM = 6 minutes (that's consider slow )
> i'm also a reguler marathon runner, even thought i never win first place. ( the black people always win )
> 
> if you overweight (i assume you're, and i'm sorry if i was wrong) , you need to start running slowly, focus on your breath and don't push yourself ( you don't wanna get heart attack don't you )
> try to running for 1Km without stop, even if you out of breath, you can slow your running to the point you keep walking but never stop for sit or rest.
> you need to Pump up your metabolism and strenghten your heart.
> keep repeating your training every day, and level up your training when you think your body can handle more intensity.
> and never quit.. ussualy people quit from running because they can't handle the pain after first day training.
> Pain is Good and it will feel great when you get used to it.
> the pain will disappear when your body make adjustment to your new habit.


No pain no gain... Eh ?


----------



## Tim Archer

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



Reduce carbs. Increase vegetable content and Proteins. 

Eat only parts of red meat (beef or Mutton) which have less fats or more of unsaturated fats. 

Do cardio and circuit training to reduce overall fatigue !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Tim Archer said:


> Reduce carbs. Increase vegetable content and Proteins.
> 
> Eat only parts of red meat (beef or Mutton) which have less fats or more of unsaturated fats.
> 
> Do cardio and circuit training to reduce overall fatigue !


Thabk you for the tips Mr. Archer but can you kindly explain about the red meat part ? I don't understand what do you mean by only parts which have less fat.... How can one find out which part contains less fats ?


----------



## Army research

Tactical Ghost said:


> Thabk you for the tips Mr. Archer but can you kindly explain about the red meat part ? I don't understand what do you mean by only parts which have less fat.... How can one find out which part contains less fats ?


What role are you applying for ?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

I never met a man that couldn't do a push up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



How old are you? What's your height? Do you know your body mass index (BMI)? Do you have Cardio Vascular issues or issues in your family? Usually, if your heart is fine, then it could be due to Cardio Vascular system not conditioned.


----------



## Thorough Pro

It will be a lot easy if you can find a partner, running with someone slightly better than you is the best inspiration.

Start with simple plain walking at a steady pace. keep increasing the distance every day by whatever increment you can even if it is just 10 meters more than previous day. when you can walk 4 km (4 times your target distance), start increasing the speed instead of distance, such that you cover the same 4km in less time even if that time is just 10 seconds less than previous day. once you reach the max speed at which you can walk for the whole 4km, start intermittent jogging, 100 meter walk, 10 meter run, 100 meter walk, 10 meter run. then start increasing the run distance every day even if it's just one meter more than the previous day. Within 60 days you should be able to run a KM under 6 minutes (but keep walking the remaining 3 km, for stamina building.) once you reach your target of 1km under 5 or 6 minutes, start increasing the run distance by 10 (or whatever) meters from previous day as well as total distance from 4 km to some more from previous day.

Don't run on hard pavement, use good quality running shoes with shock absorbing soles.
There is no exercise better than walking, cheap and fun.

Push ups is the best exercise to build upper body strength. If you can't do proper push ups, use half push ups (using knees to pivot instead of ankles when doing on the floor) or use a table or chair. there are a bunch of quality tutorials on youtube for beginners.




Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Tactical Ghost said:


> Thank you for the reply


No worries mate.

All the stuff i wrote is a tried and tested technique. It works.


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Army research said:


> What role are you applying for ?


Counter Terrorism if that's the correct term.



DJ_Viper said:


> How old are you? What's your height? Do you know your body mass index (BMI)? Do you have Cardio Vascular issues or issues in your family? Usually, if your heart is fine, then it could be due to Cardio Vascular system not conditioned.


I'm 20 years old and my BMI is currently 32. No I don't have any other issues than being obese.



lastofthepatriots said:


> I never met a man that couldn't do a push up.


If you're here to bash me for not being able to do push ups then kindly leave. I am asking for help not asking to be made fun of.



Thorough Pro said:


> It will be a lot easy if you can find a partner, running with someone slightly better than you is the best inspiration.
> 
> Start with simple plain walking at a steady pace. keep increasing the distance every day by whatever increment you can even if it is just 10 meters more than previous day. when you can walk 4 km (4 times your target distance), start increasing the speed instead of distance, such that you cover the same 4km in less time even if that time is just 10 seconds less than previous day. once you reach the max speed at which you can walk for the whole 4km, start intermittent jogging, 100 meter walk, 10 meter run, 100 meter walk, 10 meter run. then start increasing the run distance every day even if it's just one meter more than the previous day. Within 60 days you should be able to run a KM under 6 minutes (but keep walking the remaining 3 km, for stamina building.) once you reach your target of 1km under 5 or 6 minutes, start increasing the run distance by 10 (or whatever) meters from previous day as well as total distance from 4 km to some more from previous day.
> 
> Don't run on hard pavement, use good quality running shoes with shock absorbing soles.
> There is no exercise better than walking, cheap and fun.
> 
> Push ups is the best exercise to build upper body strength. If you can't do proper push ups, use half push ups (using knees to pivot instead of ankles when doing on the floor) or use a table or chair. there are a bunch of quality tutorials on youtube for beginners.


Well fortunately for me, my cousin is also applying for ASF together with me and he's a great runner and he has promised to help me overcome my issues and in return, I'll have to help him with written test. He sucks at written test while I suck at Physical test.



Signalian said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> All the stuff i wrote is a tried and tested technique. It works.


I believe you. I tried the half push-ups last night and even I was surprised that they worked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Start off by changing Nick to Tactical Gosht , and not Tactical Ghost if you weight 111kg. 
If you can't deal with that , you won't survive the Drill Master

Hit Gym Daily 1 hour . 3-4 Months
Lift Weights if your Mom says don't go Gym, Ignore

Lift weight / Run daily or every next day

Thank me when you make the cut and become real Tactical Ghost 

Set Goal for 400 Meter (1 Lap)
Gradually Porgress to (2 Laps) after few weeks
If you feel you are getting strong Target 3 Laps after few extra weeks

Eventually Try out 4 Laps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Tactical Ghost said:


> Counter Terrorism if that's the correct term.
> 
> 
> I'm 20 years old and my BMI is currently 32. No I don't have any other issues than being obese.
> 
> 
> If you're here to bash me for not being able to do push ups then kindly leave. I am asking for help not asking to be made fun of.
> 
> 
> Well fortunately for me, my cousin is also applying for ASF together with me and he's a great runner and he has promised to help me overcome my issues and in return, I'll have to help him with written test. He sucks at written test while I suck at Physical test.
> 
> 
> I believe you. I tried the half push-ups last night and even I was surprised that they worked.


Are you applying for an officer role or soldier ?


----------



## Tactical Ghost

Army research said:


> Are you applying for an officer role or soldier ?


Officer.... ASI (Assistant Sub Inspector)



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Start off by changing Nick to Tactical Gosht , and not Tactical Ghost if you weight 111kg.
> If you can't deal with that , you won't survive the Drill Master
> 
> Hit Gym Daily 1 hour . 3-4 Months
> Lift Weights if your Mom says don't go Gym, Ignore
> 
> Lift weight / Run daily or every next day
> 
> Thank me when you make the cut and become real Tactical Ghost
> 
> Set Goal for 400 Meter (1 Lap)
> Gradually Porgress to (2 Laps) after few weeks
> If you feel you are getting strong Target 3 Laps after few extra weeks
> 
> Eventually Try out 4 Laps


Tactical Gosht eh ? Well I prefer chicken over red meat but whatever. I certainly will change my nick back to Tactical Ghost once I become slim just like you said and thank you for the tips.


----------



## Safriz

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


Are you sure its 1 mile not 1 kilometer?
Running 1 mile in 10 minutes is difficult and in 7 minutes is very difficult.
I weigh 80 Kilos and run 1 mile in 10 minutes everyday. At the end of the run my heart rate is 150-160.

@Kaptaan is a gym bunny and can give advise.


----------



## Tactical Ghost

شاھین میزایل said:


> Are you sure its 1 mile not 1 kilometer?
> Running 1 mile in 10 minutes is difficult and in 7 minutes is very difficult.
> I weigh 80 Kilos and run 1 mile in 10 minutes everyday. At the end of the run my heart rate is 150-160.
> 
> @Kaptaan is a gym bunny and can give advise.


Yes its 1 mile and I envy you -_-


----------



## Pakistani sipahi

Bradarana mashwara doon 

"cheeni chor de bhai" 

Result milnay lagein ge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


start with swimming, 111 kgs is too much for your organs, joints and limbs, control your diet. Swimming will improve your stamina. Brisk walks rather than jogging would be a good way to move forward. Once your weight is around 80 start with jogging and followed by running.
Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Tactical Ghost said:


> Counter Terrorism if that's the correct term.
> 
> 
> I'm 20 years old and my BMI is currently 32. No I don't have any other issues than being obese.
> 
> 
> If you're here to bash me for not being able to do push ups then kindly leave. I am asking for help not asking to be made fun of.
> 
> 
> Well fortunately for me, my cousin is also applying for ASF together with me and he's a great runner and he has promised to help me overcome my issues and in return, I'll have to help him with written test. He sucks at written test while I suck at Physical test.
> 
> 
> I believe you. I tried the half push-ups last night and even I was surprised that they worked.



I am not here to bash you brother, but honestly. I can do 13 push ups with one hand and I am currently over weight.


----------



## Tactical Ghost

lastofthepatriots said:


> I am not here to bash you brother, but honestly. I can do 13 push ups with one hand and I am currently over weight.


Well I certainly can't


----------



## Divergent

Burhan Wani said:


> It is not that difficult short steps jogging for an hour is enough to clear your mile test. Do it twice a day morning and evening.



Weren’t you supposed to take me to HQ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Lift Weights if your Mom says don't go Gym, Ignore




Lifting weights in his present condition is useless tiring non beneficial activity, he will end up hurting himself without proper guidance and spotter..... he needs to build his stamina ......... so he needs to focus a lot on cardio and building his core's strength. He is yet to do a full one push up ...... In my view Lifting weights is for muscles building, toning, size etc ...... if you wish to build stamina you need to be doing a lot of cardio. 

Signalian's has advised him perfect routine and game plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Tactical Ghost said:


> Well I certainly can't


for weight loss,it really depends what you are made of? is it ore proteins in your body or more fats? if its fats then what type of fat?
The best way of losing weight is short intense episodes of exercise all day long.
Do very intense 5-10 minutes of exercise then stop for an hour and a half. Do same again and again.
Normally people do 1-2 hour continuous exercise a day for weight loss and that doesn't work. In many cases its detrimental as instead of consuming fat reserves the body starts using up muscle protein causing muscular weakness while fats remain there.
Short intense burst of exercise and the giving time to the body to recover, trigger fat consumption by the body as it gets time to breakdown the fat molecules.
Then theres is the problem of "Brown fats" which are the reserves on belly. They dont break down with exercise and the body needs to go into shock for triggering brown fats consumption. The shock can be from very intense excise which is not recommended unless you know what you re doing. The other way round is to take cold shower until you shiver. About 5 Minutes of cold shower should cause your body temperature to lower enough for the body to think its a crisis and start consuming emergency fat reserves the "Brown fats".
But if you just want to run, thats cardio. You need to increase stamina by doing just that gradually. Run daily and keep pushing yourself.


----------



## padamchen

Thorough Pro said:


> It will be a lot easy if you can find a partner, running with someone slightly better than you is the best inspiration.
> 
> Start with simple plain walking at a steady pace. keep increasing the distance every day by whatever increment you can even if it is just 10 meters more than previous day. when you can walk 4 km (4 times your target distance), start increasing the speed instead of distance, such that you cover the same 4km in less time even if that time is just 10 seconds less than previous day. once you reach the max speed at which you can walk for the whole 4km, start intermittent jogging, 100 meter walk, 10 meter run, 100 meter walk, 10 meter run. then start increasing the run distance every day even if it's just one meter more than the previous day. Within 60 days you should be able to run a KM under 6 minutes (but keep walking the remaining 3 km, for stamina building.) once you reach your target of 1km under 5 or 6 minutes, start increasing the run distance by 10 (or whatever) meters from previous day as well as total distance from 4 km to some more from previous day.
> 
> Don't run on hard pavement, use good quality running shoes with shock absorbing soles.
> There is no exercise better than walking, cheap and fun.
> 
> Push ups is the best exercise to build upper body strength. If you can't do proper push ups, use half push ups (using knees to pivot instead of ankles when doing on the floor) or use a table or chair. there are a bunch of quality tutorials on youtube for beginners.



Your walking - running advice is perfect. I used to do the same (without any trainer advising me) and had built up to around 10 kms, at between 5.5-6 min/km pace on my Strava.

Then I quit (going round and round the race course was really boring, though the surfeit of thighs and butts in lycra did help ...) and went back to cycling full time.

I did my 200, 300 and 400 km brevets last November and December. Was gunning for the 600 and the coveted Super Randonneur title (certificate and medal from Paris) but during the 400 developed by ITB pain on my right.

Now Ive been off my bike for more than a month and getting fat.

Done with physio, doing basic toning and balancing exercises at home. Plan to start swimming to cross train now, with some weights too. 

No sense just cycling like a lunatic like I was doing last year. Man of extremes ...

To the OP, please eat less. Starve if you have to for a few months. Simply exercise is not going to help you.

110 is not bad. Ive seen worse. But at least get it down to 90-95 before you start doing some weights and cardio. Or you'll screw your back and knees for sure. 

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

padamchen said:


> Your walking - running advice is perfect. I used to do the same (without any trainer advising me) and had built up to around 10 kms, at between 5.5-6 min/km pace on my Strava.
> 
> Then I quit (going round and round the race course was really boring, though the surfeit of thighs and butts in lycra did help ...) and went back to cycling full time.
> 
> I did my 200, 300 and 400 km brevets last November and December. Was gunning for the 600 and the coveted Super Randonneur title (certificate and medal from Paris) but during the 400 developed by ITB pain on my right.
> 
> Now Ive been off my bike for more than a month and getting fat.
> 
> Done with physio, doing basic toning and balancing exercises at home. Plan to start swimming to cross train now, with some weights too.
> 
> No sense just cycling like a lunatic like I was doing last year. Man of extremes ...
> 
> To the OP, please eat less. Starve if you have to for a few months. Simply exercise is not going to help you.
> 
> 110 is not bad. Ive seen worse. But at least get it down to 90-95 before you start doing some weights and cardio. Or you'll screw your back and knees for sure.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Nice..given me major fitness goals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Spectre said:


> Nice..given me major fitness goals




What's nice about an ogre cycling, swimming and running? He will remain an ogre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> What's nice about an ogre cycling, swimming and running? He will remain an ogre.



Stop scaring people with your dole.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

padamchen said:


> Stop scaring people with your dole.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Ouch ...........

Its my duty to inform people of the reality ....... don't want them having unrealistic models or role models.

Whats good for an ogre may not be good for a normal human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> Ouch ...........
> 
> Its my duty to inform people of the reality ....... don't want them having unrealistic models or role models.
> 
> Whats good for an ogre may not be good for a normal human being.



Am sure most of your bhagoras are scared of your posts itself.

@Oscar was right though. I'm an unintelligent bigot with anger management issues.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## I.R.A

padamchen said:


> Am sure most of your bhagoras are scared of your posts itself.




Who cares ........... they can suck the lollipop.


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> Who cares ........... they can suck the lollipop.



If our respective nations go to the canines, as they well might, and we are hounded out by our own, as we well might, it would be really interesting if we go back to where we came from and had Round II ...

Without a baby on one side this time.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

padamchen said:


> If our respective nations go to the canines, as they well might, and we are hounded out by our own, as we well might, it would be really interesting if we go back to where we came from and had Round II ...
> 
> Without a baby on one side this time.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Hmmmm ..... I think it would be better if joined forces and first taught these bigots a lesson ....... like make them humans.

After that we can start with round II ....... but for that you need to have someone side with you, like you in your original numbers are a minority for us now ....... a minority that needs our protection and safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Tactical Ghost said:


> Well unfortunately my mother doesn't let me go to gym because she believes that its waste of time and study so Gym is not an option



If you're old enough to get a job you're old enough to go to the gym. Stop letting your mother treat you like a baby. Respect for parents is one thing, but sometimes you have to use your own logic. You are a grown man, at the peak of your youth, if you are not physically developing yourself now, you never will. 




Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



There is no short cut, no cure, no aid, only diet and exercise. 

Tell us what is your current diet like and what exercise do you do?


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> Hmmmm ..... I think it would be better if joined forces and first taught these bigots a lesson ....... like make them humans.
> 
> After that we can start with round II ....... but for that you need to have someone side with you, like you in your original numbers are a minority for us now ....... a minority that needs our protection and safety.



Bro, dig out my post/s to @Mangus Ortus Novem yesterday. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## I.R.A

padamchen said:


> Bro, dig out my post/s to @Mangus Ortus Novem yesterday.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Your profile is not helping ........ direct me to those posts ..... please


----------



## padamchen

I.R.A said:


> Your profile is not helping ........ direct me to those posts ..... please



Here onward ....

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/afgh...fy-in-2018-game-changer.543780/#post-10243066

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Why not become a firefighter instead?


----------



## Tactical Ghost

313ghazi said:


> If you're old enough to get a job you're old enough to go to the gym. Stop letting your mother treat you like a baby. Respect for parents is one thing, but sometimes you have to use your own logic. You are a grown man, at the peak of your youth, if you are not physically developing yourself now, you never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no short cut, no cure, no aid, only diet and exercise.
> 
> Tell us what is your current diet like and what exercise do you do?


I assume you have heard of the term "Na farmaan aulaad". The very term parents use to blackmail their children so my dear brother, I am also a victim of it.



Hassan Guy said:


> Why not become a firefighter instead?


Because I don't want to

Not sy


I.R.A said:


> Your profile is not helping ........ direct me to those posts ..... please


Not sure why this post is turning into a political BS


----------



## 313ghazi

Tactical Ghost said:


> I assume you have heard of the term "Na farmaan aulaad". The very term parents use to blackmail their children so my dear brother, I am also a victim of it.
> 
> 
> Because I don't want to
> 
> Not sy
> 
> Not sure why this post is turning into a political BS



Tell me about it....lol 

Everyone else had wonderful sons, my mother had children doomed for hell. Funnily enough in our family the rules are for the older ones, not the younger ones. Things are better now, we've outgrown that phase. 

A few basic tips;

1. Phase yourself into it. If you suddenly start eating 50% of what you normally do and start working out 3 times a day, you won't make it to the end of the week.

2. Cut out sweet things and snacks first. Try eggs for breakfast, fruit instead of snacks and a big green salad at the start of every meal. After a plate of salad you won't need to eat the extra chappati. 

3. Set yourself new goals every week. Week 1, walk every day for 30 minutes. Week 2, walk twice a day for 20 minutes at a time, week 3, add 10 minutes, week 4, try to run until you are tired, then walk the rest. 

4. Sprinting. Many people will tell you to run for an hour or a long time, and you will have to do that, but to build up the muscle in your legs and body, you need to sprint. It also makes your heart stronger, it's an intense exercise. 

Next month once you've started a fitness routine, 4 evenings a week, do 6-8 50 metre sprints between two places. Run as fast as you can for 50 metres, walk back and then start again. Repeat 6-8 times - that is the entire workout. Mix this up with your long distance running. 

Also defintely build up to working out 2 times a day. People who are fit are active all the time they can be. 

Also as much as losing weight and running is important, you must build up muscle mass. Do half push ups, do exercises like plank, sit ups, you can google other "bodyweight strenth exercises", but in a couple of months time you need to start hitting a gym and lifting weights. Or buy some weights for home and try with them for a start.

Finally in 3-4 months time, if possible, start attending a boxing class. It will help with your fitness and good trainers and good gyms accomodate people of all sorts of different levels. It is not like the movie fight club.


----------



## Amaa'n

take it from someone who had been on the overweight side of the scale for good 28 yrs.......I weighed 125 on the scale on Nov 2015, I was doing a mile in 15-16 mins, i would use the Nike app to keep track of distance & time......
in Jan 2016 i kicked started my diet along with walk, 14 months down this lane and I stood at 95kg & running the mile in 9 mins, still a long way to go.....everyone's body responds differently to the food..... but it depends on your routine......you need to take less calories and burn more.....

*For Diet*
1) first check what is your workout or activity routine, if you are sitting on your butt all day long then you need to take less then 1700 cals a day.....if you are a little active then you need to up this figure

2) install an app called "Myfitness pal" enter your food intake - good thing about this app is that it has our south asian dishes added to it so it will give you nutritional value on this......

3) take it slow, steady and easy, cut on your Carbs & Fat intake.....no paratha, no burger, no sugar, no dessert.....
i swear in the start of my routine, i ate Paratha after 4 months, a burger after 5-6 months i guess? you can take a chapati in dinner to ensure your stomach stays up strong once so return to normal diet......but just one...and on the alternative days......

4) drink green tea & water, as much as possible.....i would drink 5 cups a day  .....no tea, Black Coffee no sugar - A big yes....Caffiene is good for fat burning.....so drink this in morning....

all in all just keep track of your calories.....
because my work involved mostly working outside, climbing stairs, a little bit sledge hammering & working in hot weather so my diet was like this :

Breakfast - a Tuna Sandwich with orange juice & an omelette.......
Lunch - boiled carrots, peas, chicken breast sometime add in the cauliflower, & brocili ---- sometime i would eat a giant bowl of red kidneybeans, onion, tomato, green chili and dressing to take...... don't starve yourself.....
dinner - a bowl of soup, a chapati and one grill item - chicken or beef

this is your diet -

*The Exercise* ---
at first install the Runtastic or Nike app on your phone and start tracking your distance & time.... try walking early morning when the air is fresh......practice taking long and deep breaths to increase lungs breathing capacity
as said above, start slow....if you have issues with walking then you need to go slow and try completing the distance first......aim for 3 kms daily walk ----
Personally even when i weighed at 125kg i would still be able to walk for hours - 6.4km in 1hr 11mins was my achievement & routine.....

If distance is no issue for you then you want to pick up the pace slowly....since you have been tracking your progress with app, you need to beat yourself......walk fast, if you run out of breath then slow done, don't stop and take deep breaths .....lower your pulse & heartbeat.....once achieved you want to pick up the pace again slowly.....

keep doing this.....i remember the day when i could not jog for more than 100 mtrs....then next day i jogged 300mtr, felt really proud of myself.....then next day i kept jogging without checking my phone , i made it as far as 600 mtr......few days latter i was able to jog for 1.6 miles.....and i achieved my personal best of 3.2 miles in 28 mins in a matter of few weeks.......

You need to show determination, you need dedication.....you need focus.......it is only easy if you make it easy.....it is not easy to sit in the company of friends who are munching on fries, burgers and roll pratahas and there you sit with just a glass of water.....oh btw cut the soft drinks too ----once a week- the diet ones....

to help build the stamina & breathing capacity i did a circuit excercise but this one came way to late - somewhere in the summer i started this......

1)do a single Squat, go down for a push up & end it with a sit up
2) get up again and do Two squats, two push ups & end it with two sit ups
3) with everytime you get up you increase it by single digit & go all the way to 10...once you are at 10, & feel tired then stop....if you can do then you want to keep moving down like 9 squats 9 pushups 9 chin ups....bring it back to 1 squat & you are done.....this way in a matter of 10 - 15 mins you are doing 100 push ups, 100 squats 100 sit ups



Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Divergent said:


> Weren’t you supposed to take me to HQ?


Yes i am the one.


----------



## Amaa'n

you are mistaken brother --- ASI is not an officer cadre....it is a junior rank like Sipahi - solider.....
if you have 16 yrs of education then you are looking at DAD - Deputy Assistant Director or Inspector -- that is the Platoon commander ---- otherwise the actual Officer cadre starts at Assistant Director - BPS 17 scale ---- that is like Lt. / Capt in the army.....


----------



## Divergent

Burhan Wani said:


> Yes i am the one.



You still not taken me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Start off by changing Nick to Tactical Gosht , and not Tactical Ghost if you weight 111kg.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Divergent said:


> You still not taken me


How can i be your flag indicates you are still in Kingdom.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Want to lose weight stop taking sugar, especially sugary drinks, they are poison. Normally people advise to avoid cooking oil, ghee, butter etc. but sugar is the real enemy, silent killer, sweet death.






balixd said:


> take it from someone who had been on the overweight side of the scale for good 28 yrs.......I weighed 125 on the scale on Nov 2015, I was doing a mile in 15-16 mins, i would use the Nike app to keep track of distance & time......
> in Jan 2016 i kicked started my diet along with walk, 14 months down this lane and I stood at 95kg & running the mile in 9 mins, still a long way to go.....everyone's body responds differently to the food..... but it depends on your routine......you need to take less calories and burn more.....
> 
> *For Diet*
> 1) first check what is your workout or activity routine, if you are sitting on your butt all day long then you need to take less then 1700 cals a day.....if you are a little active then you need to up this figure
> 
> 2) install an app called "Myfitness pal" enter your food intake - good thing about this app is that it has our south asian dishes added to it so it will give you nutritional value on this......
> 
> 3) take it slow, steady and easy, cut on your Carbs & Fat intake.....no paratha, no burger, no sugar, no dessert.....
> i swear in the start of my routine, i ate Paratha after 4 months, a burger after 5-6 months i guess? you can take a chapati in dinner to ensure your stomach stays up strong once so return to normal diet......but just one...and on the alternative days......
> 
> 4) drink green tea & water, as much as possible.....i would drink 5 cups a day  .....no tea, Black Coffee no sugar - A big yes....Caffiene is good for fat burning.....so drink this in morning....
> 
> all in all just keep track of your calories.....
> because my work involved mostly working outside, climbing stairs, a little bit sledge hammering & working in hot weather so my diet was like this :
> 
> Breakfast - a Tuna Sandwich with orange juice & an omelette.......
> Lunch - boiled carrots, peas, chicken breast sometime add in the cauliflower, & brocili ---- sometime i would eat a giant bowl of red kidneybeans, onion, tomato, green chili and dressing to take...... don't starve yourself.....
> dinner - a bowl of soup, a chapati and one grill item - chicken or beef
> 
> this is your diet -
> 
> *The Exercise* ---
> at first install the Runtastic or Nike app on your phone and start tracking your distance & time.... try walking early morning when the air is fresh......practice taking long and deep breaths to increase lungs breathing capacity
> as said above, start slow....if you have issues with walking then you need to go slow and try completing the distance first......aim for 3 kms daily walk ----
> Personally even when i weighed at 125kg i would still be able to walk for hours - 6.4km in 1hr 11mins was my achievement & routine.....
> 
> If distance is no issue for you then you want to pick up the pace slowly....since you have been tracking your progress with app, you need to beat yourself......walk fast, if you run out of breath then slow done, don't stop and take deep breaths .....lower your pulse & heartbeat.....once achieved you want to pick up the pace again slowly.....
> 
> keep doing this.....i remember the day when i could not jog for more than 100 mtrs....then next day i jogged 300mtr, felt really proud of myself.....then next day i kept jogging without checking my phone , i made it as far as 600 mtr......few days latter i was able to jog for 1.6 miles.....and i achieved my personal best of 3.2 miles in 28 mins in a matter of few weeks.......
> 
> You need to show determination, you need dedication.....you need focus.......it is only easy if you make it easy.....it is not easy to sit in the company of friends who are munching on fries, burgers and roll pratahas and there you sit with just a glass of water.....oh btw cut the soft drinks too ----once a week- the diet ones....
> 
> to help build the stamina & breathing capacity i did a circuit excercise but this one came way to late - somewhere in the summer i started this......
> 
> 1)do a single Squat, go down for a push up & end it with a sit up
> 2) get up again and do Two squats, two push ups & end it with two sit ups
> 3) with everytime you get up you increase it by single digit & go all the way to 10...once you are at 10, & feel tired then stop....if you can do then you want to keep moving down like 9 squats 9 pushups 9 chin ups....bring it back to 1 squat & you are done.....this way in a matter of 10 - 15 mins you are doing 100 push ups, 100 squats 100 sit ups


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


how old are you? you need to bring your weight below 100 kg
go easy on carbohydrates. dont cut them out completely but do the following

drink a lot. water, tea or juice 
have small meals, reduce roti/ chawal and bakery stuff
run second day not every day. give rest to your legs
time your running start slow and build up pace. time your running
get good running shoes, no compromise, they should fit you like a glove and must be comfy
watch video of marathon runners. they run differently than sprinters less jumping keep feet closer to ground. it reduces stress on feet 
breathe with mouth open and breathe through your stomach, read more on breathing techniques. they will increase your endurance.
dont think about how long you got to go but make small targets as you run and concentrate on how much you done already while running. 
having good motivation music might help but if islam is in danger then you can choose refreshing sermons from Maa di siri as well.

most important is that you must worm up before running. or you will screw your self. do star jumping stretching pulling
i am in my 50s i weighed over 100kg and restarted running . now i am doing 5k every other day in 20 mins.
i aim to do 10k under an hour in next 6 months and bring up the pace. currently it is 9 & half minutes to under ten minutes a mile. it is beginner pace and if you are under 30 year old then its nothing.

get off your behind and get going.

I support her argument
you dont need gym for what you need

you need diet control, plenty of water and a running place with a lot of punctuality and will power



Tactical Ghost said:


> Well unfortunately my mother doesn't let me go to gym because she believes that its waste of time and study so Gym is not an option


 her



Signalian said:


> For weight Loss:
> 
> Start cycling. When you get down around 90-95 Kg, then start jogging. Dont run yet. If you run at 111 KG, you are exerting pressure on your knees un necessarily.
> Also remember that cycling is a great way to build stamina before running.


 i agree, his weight is a concern. this is why whenever he goes to running he will hurt his feet and legs.
brisk walking maybe better option to bring weight down under 100 kg
he might not have suitable cycling track.


----------



## Wolfhunter

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.




Hi,

Seems like you need focused cardio and stamina training. I can help with this, I do a lot of cardio as part of my job in the U.K and we follow a structured plan before joining, but you have not mentioned if you need to do any press up's, Sit 'up, Pull up or any strength tests like drag/carry/lift or agility?

The plan I have set below is for Cardio only and will help build your running stamina and recovery, before we start on the plan here are a few things:

1. Medical: Do you have any existing medical conditions that may become worse due to strenious workouts like running, I am talking about Asthma/Cardio Vascular Problems, Blackout's, Epilepsy etc, if so please speak to you doctor before starting a fitness program

2. Footfall, what shoes do you wear when you run? If you wear trainers please make sure they are comfortable fitting, not loose, not tight, when you start running always do a stretch pre and post run here is a video of a good stretch:





3. Hydration: If you are running in Pakistan, please take plenty of water and avoid running in the afternoon or whenever the sun is at it's peak. Drink lots of water and put a pinch of salt in your water bottle to replace the lost salts due to sweating.

4. Correct posture for running: When you run always keep your head up, avoid putting your head down as this places pressure on the trachea (wind pipe) and reduces air flow to your lungs, breathe in with your nose and out of your mouth, if you breathe in with your mouth this is inefficient and you will hyperventilate and get tired quicker.

When you run, have your hands just above your waist, to the side of your body, when you run swing your shoulders from side to side with each movement, this allows more air to enter and exit the lungs and stops unnecessary contraction of the diaphragm which results on pain under the chest during/after running. 

4. Rotate the leading leg, when you finish your exercise you will feel once of your calves is more tender/painful then the other, this is your lead/dominant leg, make sure to pay close attention to massaging this during your rest day and try to lead with your other leg next time and repeat .

5. Get a stop watch or app on your phone to time your runs, you can use Strava/Irun/MyfitnessPal etc

6. Try to run on tarmac and avoid treadmills as they do not offer the same level or resistance as running on the road/hard surface.

7. DOMS: Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness - the pain you get in your muscles, if not particularly painful can be overcome with massage and heat spray and painkillers(consult your doc before taking any meds). 

8. ITBS: Iliotibial Band Syndrome and Knee pain: If after a few runs you get pain on the outside of your knee from your hip to you shin bone, this could tightening of your ITBS, you can massage this by laying the painful knee and high muscle on a tennis ball and sliding the thigh and knee along the ball. If the pain doesn't stop or cannot be managed with pain killers, consult a doctor. 

Here is your 16 week cardio workout. Best of luck with your application, all I will say is Cardio is great but don't forget upper and lower body exercises!!! .

*Level 1*
*Week 1*
*Day 1
• *Walk-jog for 20 minutes jog for 2min, walk for 2min, etc

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run fast for 30sec, rest for 2 minutes, repeat 5 times
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *Walk-jog for 20 minutes (walk for 1min, jog for 3min, repeat 5 times)

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7 
• *Brisk walk for 20-30 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-20min

*Week 2*

*Day 1
• *Walk-jog for 20 minutes walk for 1min, jog for 3min, etc

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run fast for 40 sec, rest for 2 minutes, repeat 5 times
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *Walk-jog for 20 minutes jog for 4min, walk for 1min, repeat 4 times

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7 
• *Brisk walk for 20-30 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-20min

*Week 3*
*Day 1
• *Jog for 20 minutes (jog for 5min, rest for 1min, etc)

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run fast for 1 minute, run slowly for 2min, repeat 5 times
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *Walk-jog for 15 minutes

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7 
• *Brisk walk for 25-35 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-25min

*Week 4*
*Day 1
• *Jog for 15 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run fast for 1 minutes, run slowly for 1min, repeat 5 times
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *Brisk walk for 25-35 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-25min

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7: *fitness assessment
*• *1.5-mile timed run

*Level 2*
*Week 5*
*Day 1 
• *Steady run for 18 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-20min

*Week 6*
*Day 1 
• *Steady run for 20 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min

*Week 7*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 20 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 12min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min

*Week 8*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 25-30 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 12min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Brisk walk-run for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7:* fitness assessment

*• *1.5-mile timed run

*Level 3*
*Week 9*

*Day 1
• *Steady run for 25-30 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 14min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min

*Week 10*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 25-30 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 14min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Circuit training: 3 x 15 of each exercise (see below for list)
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 25-30min

*Week 11*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 25-30 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 16min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min

*Week 12*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 25-30 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 16min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Brisk walk/run for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7: *fitness assessment
*• *1.5-mile timed run

*Level 4*
*Week 13*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 30-40 minutes

*Day 2
•*Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Alternate runing hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2 and 3 minutes (12min in total)
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 25-35min

*Week 14*
*Day 1
• *Steady run for 30-40 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Alternate running hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2 and 3 minutes
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-35min

*Week 15*
*
Day 1
• *Steady run for 30-40 minutes

*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Alternate running hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2,3,2 and 1 minute (18min in total)
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7
• *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min

*Week 16*

*Day 1
• *Steady run for 30-40 minutes
*Day 2
• *Rest day

*Day 3
• *10-15 minute warm-up
*• *Alternate running hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2,3,2 and 1 minute
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 4
• *Rest day

*Day 5 
• *10-minute warm-up
*• *Brisk walk/run for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
*• *10-minute cool-down

*Day 6
• *Rest day

*Day 7: *fitness assessment
*• *1.5-mile timed run

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I cant do High/long Jumps In ISSB Obstacle course


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Wolfhunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seems like you need focused cardio and stamina training. I can help with this, I do a lot of cardio as part of my job in the U.K and we follow a structured plan before joining, but you have not mentioned if you need to do any press up's, Sit 'up, Pull up or any strength tests like drag/carry/lift or agility?
> 
> The plan I have set below is for Cardio only and will help build your running stamina and recovery, before we start on the plan here are a few things:
> 
> 1. Medical: Do you have any existing medical conditions that may become worse due to strenious workouts like running, I am talking about Asthma/Cardio Vascular Problems, Blackout's, Epilepsy etc, if so please speak to you doctor before starting a fitness program
> 
> 2. Footfall, what shoes do you wear when you run? If you wear trainers please make sure they are comfortable fitting, not loose, not tight, when you start running always do a stretch pre and post run here is a video of a good stretch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hydration: If you are running in Pakistan, please take plenty of water and avoid running in the afternoon or whenever the sun is at it's peak. Drink lots of water and put a pinch of salt in your water bottle to replace the lost salts due to sweating.
> 
> 4. Correct posture for running: When you run always keep your head up, avoid putting your head down as this places pressure on the trachea (wind pipe) and reduces air flow to your lungs, breathe in with your nose and out of your mouth, if you breathe in with your mouth this is inefficient and you will hyperventilate and get tired quicker.
> 
> When you run, have your hands just above your waist, to the side of your body, when you run swing your shoulders from side to side with each movement, this allows more air to enter and exit the lungs and stops unnecessary contraction of the diaphragm which results on pain under the chest during/after running.
> 
> 4. Rotate the leading leg, when you finish your exercise you will feel once of your calves is more tender/painful then the other, this is your lead/dominant leg, make sure to pay close attention to massaging this during your rest day and try to lead with your other leg next time and repeat .
> 
> 5. Get a stop watch or app on your phone to time your runs, you can use Strava/Irun/MyfitnessPal etc
> 
> 6. Try to run on tarmac and avoid treadmills as they do not offer the same level or resistance as running on the road/hard surface.
> 
> 7. DOMS: Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness - the pain you get in your muscles, if not particularly painful can be overcome with massage and heat spray and painkillers(consult your doc before taking any meds).
> 
> 8. ITBS: Iliotibial Band Syndrome and Knee pain: If after a few runs you get pain on the outside of your knee from your hip to you shin bone, this could tightening of your ITBS, you can massage this by laying the painful knee and high muscle on a tennis ball and sliding the thigh and knee along the ball. If the pain doesn't stop or cannot be managed with pain killers, consult a doctor.
> 
> Here is your 16 week cardio workout. Best of luck with your application, all I will say is Cardio is great but don't forget upper and lower body exercises!!! .
> 
> *Level 1*
> *Week 1*
> *Day 1
> • *Walk-jog for 20 minutes jog for 2min, walk for 2min, etc
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run fast for 30sec, rest for 2 minutes, repeat 5 times
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *Walk-jog for 20 minutes (walk for 1min, jog for 3min, repeat 5 times)
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 20-30 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-20min
> 
> *Week 2*
> 
> *Day 1
> • *Walk-jog for 20 minutes walk for 1min, jog for 3min, etc
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run fast for 40 sec, rest for 2 minutes, repeat 5 times
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *Walk-jog for 20 minutes jog for 4min, walk for 1min, repeat 4 times
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 20-30 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-20min
> 
> *Week 3*
> *Day 1
> • *Jog for 20 minutes (jog for 5min, rest for 1min, etc)
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run fast for 1 minute, run slowly for 2min, repeat 5 times
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *Walk-jog for 15 minutes
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 25-35 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-25min
> 
> *Week 4*
> *Day 1
> • *Jog for 15 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run fast for 1 minutes, run slowly for 1min, repeat 5 times
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *Brisk walk for 25-35 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-25min
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7: *fitness assessment
> *• *1.5-mile timed run
> 
> *Level 2*
> *Week 5*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 18 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 15-20min
> 
> *Week 6*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 20 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min
> 
> *Week 7*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 20 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 12min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min
> 
> *Week 8*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 25-30 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 12min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Brisk walk-run for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7:* fitness assessment
> 
> *• *1.5-mile timed run
> 
> *Level 3*
> *Week 9*
> 
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 25-30 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 14min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min
> 
> *Week 10*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 25-30 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 14min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Circuit training: 3 x 15 of each exercise (see below for list)
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 25-30min
> 
> *Week 11*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 25-30 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 16min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 20-25min
> 
> *Week 12*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 25-30 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, continue for 16min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Brisk walk/run for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7: *fitness assessment
> *• *1.5-mile timed run
> 
> *Level 4*
> *Week 13*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 30-40 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> •*Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Alternate runing hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2 and 3 minutes (12min in total)
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 25-35min
> 
> *Week 14*
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 30-40 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Alternate running hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2 and 3 minutes
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-35min
> 
> *Week 15*
> *
> Day 1
> • *Steady run for 30-40 minutes
> 
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Alternate running hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2,3,2 and 1 minute (18min in total)
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Run hard for 1 minute, recover for 1 min, repeat for 10min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7
> • *Brisk walk for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
> 
> *Week 16*
> 
> *Day 1
> • *Steady run for 30-40 minutes
> *Day 2
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 3
> • *10-15 minute warm-up
> *• *Alternate running hard, then recovering, for intervals of 1,2,3,2 and 1 minute
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 4
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 5
> • *10-minute warm-up
> *• *Brisk walk/run for 30-40 minutes or go swimming, cycling or rowing for 30-40min
> *• *10-minute cool-down
> 
> *Day 6
> • *Rest day
> 
> *Day 7: *fitness assessment
> *• *1.5-mile timed run



hands down by far the best exercise advise I have seen so far. thanks for the effort for compiling and sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

Irfan Baloch said:


> hands down by far the best exercise advise I have seen so far. thanks for the effort for compiling and sharing



Thank you very much. You are most welcome .


----------



## denel

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


who uses miles! It is kilometers man.
Find a stadium and climb it from bottom up; start 5 x and graduate it to 10-15. go up walking; then start increasing the tempo. Also altitude makes a difference. I trained here we are blessed with huge huge hills and cross country is best.


----------



## Fledgingwings

You need a couple of feet and a pair of good shoes.


----------



## Ashank86

Eat less but not much so that it doesn't malnutrition your body. Drink alot of water. And just run 'cause without practice,you can't do nothing. I can run mile in 5:50 minutes (approx).
And the trick to increase vertical jump is to jump on the balls of your feet, not using the tendons and heels. An exercise to increase jump is tuck jump. Jump as high as you can and pull your legs upto your chest as if you're sitting. And open your legs as you descend. Like this:


----------



## Keysersoze

Just start with this until you drop weight then start running. Keep going don't listen the internet heroes who can do a 1000 push ups on one arm. The only person you need to challenge is yourself every day.


----------



## Trango Towers

Army research said:


> I was 14 and I could not run a mile in 16 mins , and I was round. I became 15 and I could run a mile under 7 and was a square. Now I can run it im 5:45 secs , tip, every night do rwr( run walk run ) , first run them if tired start fast walking , then again run. Find a rhythm. No salan, butter ghee, oil. Eat boiled masala chicken with veggies


So u can run at a constant pace of 17km per hr for 1 mile....wow. thats very very very very good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaded

alright first of all breathe through your nose ,exhale from the mouth . if you breath from the mouth ,it'll get dry and you'll choke on your run . next thing correct your posture .have an upright posture for maximum air supply and wear light shoes (those really help ) . one thing to also increase your stamina is ( RUN WALK RUN ) .run at your maximum pace for 200 meters and as rest for 200 meters .keep on doing RWT for a month and youll see results .hope it helps !


----------



## Army research

snow lake said:


> So u can run at a constant pace of 17km per hr for 1 mile....wow. thats very very very very good


I mean with constant practice I was once able to do it in 5:55 , however when my dad was my age in Ramadan in PMA he did his fastest in 4:55 which is my ultimate goal to beat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Army research said:


> I mean with constant practice I was once able to do it in 5:55 , however when my dad was my age in Ramadan in PMA he did his fastest in 4:55 which is my ultimate goal to beat


I still do sprints at 22km per hr but for like 45 sec max. Cant do 18km per hour for a mile. No way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Not sure if this is still relevant now, but I'll leave some advice here for you or other members.



Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.



Lose weight and get running. It's really not complicated, you should also have confidence in yourself.

This advice is for beginners. Many years ago when I started running, I could barely did a single km, less than one mile. Turns out I was running too fast, had poor form and had undiagnosed excercise related asthma. Now I manage 5k or more without much problems, and 7 minute mile is no problem either.

Here's a simple game plan. To control your weight, start eating less, eat more fruit and leafy green vegetables and salads, have these alongside meals too, maybe a fruit with breakfast while cutting down on total calories, salad with dinner in place of extra carbs etc. Try to count calories and set yourself a max of about ~1800 calories per day (adjust according to weight and height), and drink plenty of water. Vitamin supplements would be good too. This is where you will lose weight, weight isn't lost in exercise, it's lost in controlling eating. Think of this as a lifestyle change and not as a temporary diet. I don't reccomend crash diets like low/zero carb, these give temporary benefits, balanced diets and controlled eating is better.

On to the actual running. Start off *running slowly*, how fast are you running right now? If it's more than 8 kmh, you're going too fast for a beginner. With your weight and being new to running, you should start off with a jog, 6-8 kmh. Run regularly if you can, if you need rest because of sore muscles, take a rest.

Here's one thing beginners don't know, *form is everything in exercise*, if you are running while slouching, or your head is leaning forward, or your shoulders, knees and feet are not reasonably aligned, or if you're running too fast etc, you do not have proper form and it will make running more difficult and painful.

Work on creating your form, look for a way of jogging around 6-8 kmh with a natural movement. Keep back fairly straight, keep your head up and not leaned forward, don't take giant strides, take reasonable size steps, don't bounce up and down too much when running, and *run slowly*.

I recommend you use a training app similar to couch to 5k. Start off running short intervals, then longer distances, then shorter times over said differences. By the time you finish a C25k program, you will probably have enough strength in your legs, better cardio, proper form and the necessary confidence, to go from jogging to running. Then it's simple, run a mile, time yourself, improve.


----------



## SHAH07

Tactical Ghost said:


> Assalamu alaikum.
> 
> I want to join ASF (Airports Security force) next year but the problem is that I weigh 111 Kg and I am losing the weight by the grace of Allah so I am confident that I'll be fit to join the next year but the problem is that I can't run a mile in 7 let alone 10 minutes. I'll run out of breath easily and I also can't do push ups. So I need tips from experts on how can I do the above mentioned things which will enable me to join up next year.


Jobs aayi hen kiya ASF mai ? 
And if you are in Karachi than come to NCC.. I’ll help you and you’ll do it comfortably..


----------

